# Convert sterling (rates)



## sole (20 Feb 2013)

I want to convert €6 000 to sterling. Where can I get best value - considering charges etc.


----------



## panindub (20 Feb 2013)

sole said:


> I want to convert €6 000 to sterling. Where can I get best value - considering charges etc.



Traditional method(More expensive) ;
Any local bank
http://www.transfermate.com/

New Peer to Peer method (Cheapest and work fine);
http://transferwise.com
http://www.currencyfair.com


----------



## wednesday (21 Feb 2013)

I am open to correction but believe that OAPs and students don't pay to exchange currency - any older persons or school going people that you can call upon?


----------

